

The Ascent of Man - nns
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ascent_of_Man

======
petepete
The Ascent of Man is utterly fantastic. It, along with Civilisation[0] and
Connections[1] are among my favourite documentaries ever.

Here's an excerpt from Charlie Brooker's Screenwipe on Jacob Bronowski[2]

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilisation_(TV_series)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilisation_\(TV_series\))

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connections_(TV_series)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connections_\(TV_series\))

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bNK97nIsKs#t=141](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bNK97nIsKs#t=141)

